# Internet browsers going slow



## fantasygirlxo (Feb 2, 2013)

I use Chrome and of course my laptop has IE. Last night Chrome started going slow; it would only load some pages, codes to the page would come up and some pages wouldn't even work. I tried IE and it did the same. I got up today and it was doing the same thing. I was able to look it up and someone had told someone else to uninstall bonjour. Since I had that on my laptop I uninstalled that and than my browsers weren't even getting net. Since I don't have Windows 8 disk and my computer isn't backed up I knew I couldn't restore the whole laptop. So I restored it back to Thursdays date. It seem to help because now my laptop is fine. I just don't know if this could happen again? Right now I'm running malewearbytes in full scan, it's been going for four hours and so far no threats. Does anyone know what it could have been? Could it happen again?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

It could have been--let me stress *could have*, no way for me to know--that Windows "updated" your network adapter with the wrong driver. If that is what happened it could, and probably will, happen again.

You could look now at the Driver details for your network adapter and write it (the version) down. If the same problem happens then look to see if the driver was changed.

To protect yourself from drivers being changed without your knowledge: Control Panel - Devices and Printers - right click on your computer icon - Device installation settings - select "No, let me choose what to do" and "Never install driver software from Windows Update."


----------



## fantasygirlxo (Feb 2, 2013)

Thank you so much for taking the time to reply back. How would I go about looking for the driver details?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

In Device Manager right click on the network adapter (or any other device of interest) - Properties - Driver. You will see the Provider, Date, Version and other info.


----------



## fantasygirlxo (Feb 2, 2013)

This is all I get when I right click on the network adapter.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Click on the triangle in front of Network Adapters to see the list of adapters. Right click on the one you are using.


----------



## fantasygirlxo (Feb 2, 2013)

I have no idea which one I'm using. Is there a way to find out?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Open a (black) Command Prompt window:
Hold the *Windows logo* key and press *r*; in the Run box type *cmd* and click on *OK*.

Type the following command:

*IPCONFIG /ALL*

[Note that there is no space between the slash and ALL.]

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If necessary use a text file and removable media to copy the results to a computer with internet access.


----------



## fantasygirlxo (Feb 2, 2013)

Alright, when I did the select all it would not do anything so I deselect and hit enter and this came up. I hope I did the attachment right.

Copying ipconfig /all here (mod):

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.2.9200]
(c) 2012 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Manda>IPCONFIG/ALL

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : MandaBear
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Wireless LAN adapter Local Area Connection* 11:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft Wi-Fi Direct Virtual Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 16-E5-43-B2-D9-90
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Wireless LAN adapter mandas internet:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Qualcomm Atheros AR9485 802.11b/g/n WiFi
Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 74-E5-43-B2-D9-90
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : fdb8:ba2a:d8db:0:14cd:8a1a:d62c:37b7(Pref
erred)
Temporary IPv6 Address. . . . . . : fdb8:ba2a:d8db:0:d9fc:5e58:afa9:272c(Pref
erred)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::14cd:8a1a:d62c:37b7%13(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.111(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, February 2, 2013 12:56:27 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Tuesday, February 5, 2013 12:26:20 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 326427971
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-17-EB-90-C3-78-E3-B5-7C-14-7E

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 8.8.8.8
8.8.4.4
209.55.27.13
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Ethernet adapter Ethernet:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek PCIe FE Family Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 78-E3-B5-7C-14-7E
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{416E6AA1-1188-4938-A06E-9D63136D012C}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:9d38:6ab8:3ca6:c7a:bdff:a316(Prefe
rred)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::3ca6:c7a:bdff:a316%16(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 520093696
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-17-EB-90-C3-78-E3-B5-7C-14-7E

NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

C:\Users\Manda>


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

That shows a wireless connection; so, at least at that time, you were using the Qualcomm Atheros AR9485 802.11b/g/n WiFi Adapter.


----------



## fantasygirlxo (Feb 2, 2013)

Okay I saved the info, but what can I do to stop this from happening again?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

We don't actually know what the cause was. If it was an incorrect driver update see the last paragraph of post # 2 for a preventive measure.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

If it should happen again someone has set DNS servers
8.8.8.8 and 8.8.4.4.

are Google
https://developers.google.com/speed/public-dns/docs/using

and 
209.55.27.13

is Integrated Broadband Services

I am not suggesting that using these DNS servers was the cause of the problem.
Many people prefer to use them

If it happens again I would try as per my screenshot
However you may be perhaps better advised to come back here for help


----------



## fantasygirlxo (Feb 2, 2013)

Alright, I don't know what all that means.  If it happens again I'll be sure to try to come back on here for help.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Well it means that you are using those specific DNS servers rather than as per my screenshot

to change you go control panel network and sharing centre, then click on left pane change adapter settings
right click the wireless adapter, click properties, in the white window, scroll to the Internet Protocol IPV4 and another 6. 

Select one by clicking once on that entry to highlight and then click on the properties button below
A new window will open as per my screenshot, but yours will NOT have checked Obtain automatically for the DNS.

As I said it may not have been the problem, but I would try it in any case and see if there is any noticeable improvement


----------



## fantasygirlxo (Feb 2, 2013)

It happen again Monday night, this time it also did something to my Avast. I did the system restore (although it said it wasn't completed due my virus protector.) it seem to be because it's working again. I checked to see if my network adapter was updated without me knowing and it's still the same one I looked up before.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

> It happen again Monday night


"It" meaning that you lost internet access after a Windows update? If so, the next time you could try the following before trying a System Restore point ...

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Vista and 7 and 8. *

Start - All Programs - Accessories and right click on Command Prompt, select "Run as Administrator" to open a command prompt. [For Windows 8: <Windows Logo> + x - Command Prompt(Admin)]

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reset IPv4 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv4 reset reset.log*

Reset IPv6 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv6 reset reset.log*

Reboot the machine.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

and if after that it occurs again I think you should refer back to my post 13
checking to see if not using those DNS servers especially that Integrated Broadband one solves the problem
In ogtherwords as I said before set DNS automatic


----------



## fantasygirlxo (Feb 2, 2013)

I should wait to do these two things? Or do them now?


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

As I said please



> *and if after that it occurs again* I think you should refer back to my post 13


so please do as my colleague asked and if it occurs again I recommend you try my suggestion


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

fantasygirlxo

Wondered how you went on.
It is some ten days since we heard from you
An update would be appreciated
Hope it went well


----------

